# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  شماره سریال

## fateme18

سلام ،شماره سریالی خریدم برای کنکور و بعد پشیمون شدم از ثبتنام 
۷۵خریدم و ۷۰ میدم شماره سریال رو
لطفا اگه کسی میخواد بهم بگه براش بفرستم

----------

